Ask HN: Have You Donated to Wikipedia? - andrewstuart
======
Engineering-MD
I have but a variable amount l, as I can’t decide how much to give. I use
Wikipedia extensively and want to be able to cover some other users costs but
not overdonate. Realistically, how much money does Wikipedia actually need per
year?

------
dyingkneepad
I decided to donate one day, but then I did some research and concluded they
don't really need more money, they have these ever-increasing "goals" but
those goals are not only to keep their site up, it's to fund a lot of other
things of questionable need. So I decided to take that money to some small
websites that I think could benefit way more.

Anyway, the way I see, wikipedia falls into the "Education" category, which is
the one I tend to be more willing to donate to.

~~~
neymgm
Which websites did you donate to? I’m curious about smaller projects that are
worth looking at.

~~~
dyingkneepad
phoronix.com is the one I remember. I keep buying the premium subscription
every year since then, and I often pay full price even when it's on sale.

I also bought some merch from youtube channels like PBS Space Time.

------
leipert
Did so in the past, both content and money. Not donating money to the
wikimedia foundation anymore as they have millions in the bank, donating to
other local causes that fight for (digital) rights, privacy and do proper
journalism.

I found „Wikipedia has cancer“ interesting, but shifted my behavior even
before reading it.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21699011](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21699011)

------
ignoranceprior
Volunteer time: Yes. A ton. Probably equivalent to more than a year of full-
time employment.

Money: No.

------
ababababababa
I would like to donate to wikipedia, but it isn't possible in my country.

------
jmdocherty
I donate every year when they remind me. I also send my BAT from Brave to them
as I’m hoping they can use that. I’ve spent a few hours (probably a couple of
days total) editing content.

------
masonic
Wikipedia blocks all of T-Mobile (USA, anyway) IPs from editing, so not
anymore.

------
jimmySixDOF
Do you mean time or money ?

------
lilbaine
Yes

~~~
anotheryou
yes

------
Wolfenstein98k
Fiscally only - and yes

------
keviv
I did. But recently found out that Wikipedia has been blacklisting URLs of
Right Wing Indian news and opinion portals. Not going to donate to any website
that curbs freedom of expression.

------
payamrastogi
Yes

------
cpach
Yes

------
egorfine
yes, for years

